# The Value of Undies!



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 14, 2003)

Got this in my email from my boss yesterday - gave me a chuckle - thought I'd share.

THE VALUE OF UNDIES

Always wear clean underwear in public, especially when working under your vehicle.

From the NORTHWEST FLORIDA Daily News comes this story of a Crestview couple who drove their car to Wal-Mart, only to have their car break down in the parking lot. The man told his wife to carry on with the shopping while he fixed the car in the lot.

The wife returned later to see a small group of people near the car. On closer inspection, she saw a pair of male legs protruding from under the chassis. Although the man was in shorts, his lack of underpants turned private parts into glaringly public ones. Unable to stand the embarrassment, she dutifully stepped forward, quickly put her hand UP his shorts, and tucked everything back into place.

On regaining her feet, she looked across the hood and found herself staring at her husband who was standing idly by. The mechanic, however, had to have three stitches in his forehead.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 17, 2003)

Talk about getting a jump start!!:rofl:


----------



## LadyDragon (Nov 19, 2003)

Now here's one you definetly don't hear every day.  That poor woman.  She just thought she was doing right by her husband.  Little did she know she was doing right by the mechanic. (lol)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

Now that was funny.

My wife even laughed at that one and she doesn't laugh at anything.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now that was funny.
> 
> My wife even laughed at that one and she doesn't laugh at anything. *



Just imagining the scenario still gets me chuckling and with my luck, this would happen to me.

See, you can't say your wife doesn't laugh at anything anymore.  She laughed at this - that counts.   

Lorrie


----------



## Mithios (Dec 17, 2003)

Good one !!


----------

